# 2001 Cooper rattle



## Pirate_copy (May 30, 2006)

Hello everyone

I used to post quite a bit on the E36 forum but now have a 2001 Mini Cooper (Non S)

It has a bit of a rattle under acceleration that i think is from the timing chain. I heard the tensioner could be the culprit

Anyone have any info on this? Whats are the symptoms, ease of fix etc?

Many thanks

Pirate (Pete)


----------

